# What are your favorite songs?



## wyoming789 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine are:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RokXA-ZkH7A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0B-hJ_gotc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58CJih1iYC0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1j823QH6cU


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 4, 2009)

How many do I get to pick?


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 4, 2009)

My favorite song changes constantly according to my mood. Right now its Road to recovery by midnight juggernauts.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 4, 2009)

It's Welcome Home (Sanitarium) right now but will be something else in 10 minutes


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 4, 2009)

for the moment its Scars of life (bullet with your name on it)


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 5, 2009)

Eh, my musical preference tends to vary weekly or monthly too although it hovers around the same sort of stuff.

The thing is I'm not fan o l yrics, if only because I tend to focus on the lyrics only when there's some (unless it's in a language I can't understand, where the voice turns into an instrument). So yeah, my favs tend to be video game remixes or movie tracks.

For the moment?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxrQIOoRiI0
Personnal eargasm at 1:25. :c


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 5, 2009)

I have quite a lot of favorites, so it would take me a while to list them all


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 5, 2009)

Scatman John rocks my world every time I listen to him. Of his songs, I'd have to go with Everybody Jam as my favourite.


----------



## Flora (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't actually put up links to them all; for one thing there's fourteen of 'em, and I don't think they're all on Youtube.

Basically, my favorite songs are absolutely _everything_ by Honor Society.  Which is basically a CD plus one random cover.

Out of all their songs I've listened to See U in the Dark the most though. ^^


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 9, 2009)

At the moment?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly35ACkU_MU


----------



## foreign contaminant (Oct 11, 2009)

"marquee moon" - television.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 11, 2009)

Already exists.


----------

